# Europe, USA, Canada, or other?



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Where are your favourite boarding locations?

I am a huge fan of the states, wide slopes, excellent facilities, and snowboarders are widely accepted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I like to go to New Zealand because I have read that they have many places to visit where there are slopes for beginners, intermediate and advanced learners. Besides, NZ is really a nice place, full of natural beauty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

USA, gotta represent!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Ditto. I have to show my patriotism--USA


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

gotta love whistler/big white/red mt...since i live no more than 5 hours away :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

i love whistler/blackomb 

forumfreak...do u live in seattle?
ps- is big white good? never been there..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Boarder_12 said:


> i love whistler/blackomb
> 
> forumfreak...do u live in seattle?
> ps- is big white good? never been there..


yea i live about 30 mins north of seattle...i would give big white a :thumbsup: but it's a mountain not for people just learning how to board...there are like 3-4 green runs and like 40 percent of them are blue and the rest black and expert onlys


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

*Where are you?*



SBtim said:


> Where are your favourite boarding locations?
> 
> I am a huge fan of the states, wide slopes, excellent facilities, and snowboarders are widely accepted.


Why are snowboarders not widely accepted wherever you are? To me, that sounds absolutely nuts by barring boarders from the slopes. I think that boarding is much more popular than skiing now. Personally, I will never pick up a ski again.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Canada. Primarily in the Canadian Rockies (both Alberta nad BC sides).


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*europe*, but then i would say that due to price of lift tix, diversity of terrain, decent food and vino and of course, no farking 9 hour flights!


----------

